# Solved: Majic Jack Phone and Vizio TV with USB's



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

If I purchase a Majic Jack it states to hook it up to a computer. The only way I could get calls is if the computer is on. This is too costly, I think you have to leave the computer on anyway... I have a Vizio LED/LCD TV and it has 3 USB Ports in the back. When the TV is shut off, there is still power to it because the "vizio" is lite up very dim. I'm thinking maybe the USB ports still have power to them also. Does anyone know if I connect the Majic Jack to one of these USB's and the TV is off, can I connect to the internet via my wireless router. This wireless router works with my tv, because I can load Netflix, etc using it. I'm thinking maybe you can do this, because if you use the wireless router, now you are going through the "voice" end of the business and you can talk. This is way over my head, but does anyone know if this can be done.

Thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The MagicJack device needs software running on the computer in order to function. That software would most likely have no way of running on your TV.

EDIT: There may be a way to use the MagicJack service with a suitable router. I found this page with a Google search but have no way of testing it:
http://www.magicjacksupport.com/magicjack-in-a-pap2t-configuration-pics-t5066.html


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

It is possible to go into the MJ settings and set it to forward calls to another phone. When we know the computer will be turned off I set our MJ to my cell phone. Works for us...
VIcks


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for both the MJ responses. I got an e-mail back from Vizio, they said that the USB will only support, MP3, JPG, and various other photo formats. looks like the usb won't work, but the forwarding is a good way to do it. I now have my 8 x 8 phone ($240 a year, plus $5 a month for taxes), forwarded to my cell phone when I'm not home. Thanks for all your help.
I tried, would have been a good idea, I told Vizio to send this to their tech department for future ideas.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

The magicJack is a plug and play item. Just plug it in and they will install it. It can be moved to different computers too.
We use it mostly to phone family in Canada, where if we use the cell phones it costs 10 cents a minute. When we are home, (we have done away with land line) we attach a phone to it but on the road, use the computer mic/speakers.
We are allowed several free numbers on our cell phone plan so have set the MJ number (they assign number to you) as one of our free ones. 
Do you know that Google has a free calling service available? Just need to have a google address, and install their google talk. It works pretty good to. Have used it with wifi in the rv parks. that is done thru the computer system.
Vicks


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for all your answers, but it doesn't work for the intended use I wanted to per Vizio. Maybe in the future, they will adapt it for majic jack. 

Thanks again


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

When you think your question has been solved, feel free to mark it as such by clicking on the Marked Solved button at the top left of your original post.
Happy Computing 
Vicks


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Consider this matter solved until vizio comes up with a way to save software to use majic jack


----------

